# Quarantine & Stay-At-Home Goals Thread.



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm all about the little victories in life. This thread is for us to post smaller more bite sized goals or areas of improvement to work on during the COVID-19 quarantine/stay-at-home period. I know many of us are home from work or school and have extra time to devote to cubing. *What are you focusing on during your time at home?*

My goals:
I will finish learning the PLL alg set during the Colorado stay at home order. So far I am drilling & consistently using all my algs in solves except Nb.
I am practicing cross a lot and getting much better at planning during inspection, this has improved my times the most over the last month
I am practicing solving F2L from multiple angles
get 3x3 ao100 of 27s


----------



## PizzaCuber (Apr 11, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I'm all about the little victories in life. This thread is for us to post smaller more bite sized goals or areas of improvement to work on during the COVID-19 quarantine/stay-at-home period. I know many of us are home from work or school and have extra time to devote to cubing. *What are you focusing on during your time at home?*
> 
> My goals:
> I will finish learning the PLL alg set during the Colorado stay at home order. So far I am drilling & consistently using all my algs in solves except Nb.
> ...


Getting sub 1:00 on mega (Even tho that’s pretty far from now) and maybe sub 25 oh.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 11, 2020)

Getting sub 12 Petrus, learning full COLL, and becoming fully color neutral with CFOP.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

Sub-2:15 mega, sub-5 pyra, sub-40 OH. Pretty much all my current goals in general lol


----------



## paul.edmondson.magician (Apr 12, 2020)

Improved my 3x3 to 10.92 today, no skips!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Apr 12, 2020)

Finishing learning full oll, sub-18, maybe learn full cll, and get sub 1 in 4x4


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 12, 2020)

I want to be sub 1 on 5x5


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 12, 2020)

My main goal is to become color neutral on 3x3. If you would like to see my progress (not much so far): here is the thread: speedsolving.com/threads/my-quest-to-become-color-neutral.76910/#post-1361433


----------



## dudefaceguy (Apr 12, 2020)

Blind solving and MBLD accuracy in particular. Secondarily, improving my 4x4 method and times.


----------



## Da Werido (Apr 12, 2020)

sub 1 squan
full cll+sub 10 2x2
sub 30 skewb
sub 40 roux solves
an fmc success
hopefully get a clock and a new cube for mini guildford
yeah I have many goals

I accidentally said sub 30 squan when I was supposed to say sub 30 skewb ack >_<


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 12, 2020)

I know this is not what you guys are expecting from me but I kinda stopped cubing this week, I've been busy growing my youtube channel and improving my editing skills to post better videos everytime xD


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 12, 2020)

sub 1:40 mega
sub 2:00 5x5 with hoya (im sub 2 i think on redux)
for fast events maybe sub 3 2x2 (i avg about 3.2)


----------



## Chris_Cube (Apr 12, 2020)

My Goals are learning full Waterman CLL, then the insert two redges algs then Solving 2 redges in thr R layer and orienting midges and to be Sub 20 with Waterman. Overall goal is sub 10


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 12, 2020)

Good luck for sub 10!


----------



## Chris_Cube (Apr 12, 2020)

It is possible and with 40-45 STM you can go with 10 TPS down to sub-8 and further. And its my method I like it really much because back in my beginning days I thought of the same concept and tried to solve the cube like this.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 12, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> My main goal is to become color neutral on 3x3. If you would like to see my progress (not much so far): here is the thread: speedsolving.com/threads/my-quest-to-become-color-neutral.76910/#post-1361433



You forgot to say

Shameless self promotion incoming


----------



## GAN 356 X (Apr 12, 2020)

Learn most of if not all of CLL


----------



## Roman (Apr 15, 2020)

My goal for Quarantine period: sub-8 minutes at 6BLD. This will be UWR unless Graham wakes up soon 



Spoiler: Progress



15 Apr, Wednesday
*6BLD*_(2)_: 8:58.97[3:55.91], DNF(8:31.40)[3:41.02]

14 Apr, Tuesday
*6BLD*_(2)_: DNF(11:42.40)[4:09.83], DNF(10:13.54)[4:24.41]

13 Apr, Monday
*6BLD*_(2)_: DNF(10:57.37)[4:02.85], DNF(11:36.26)[3:58.06]

12 Apr, Sunday
*6BLD*_(2)_: DNF(9:43.63)[3:25.82], DNF(11:30.04)[4:11.72]

11 Apr, Saturday
*6BLD*_(2)_: DNF(10:29.16)[3:54.11], DNF(8:44.28)[3:53.72] // 2 obliques

10 Apr, Friday
*6BLD*_(3)_: DNF(11:08.52)[3:54.57], DNF(8:34.59)[3:18.25], DNF(10:41.02)[3:41.69]

09 Apr, Thursday
*6BLD*_(4)_: DNF(11:02.35)[4:11.96], DNF(7:47.76)[3:32.48] // lucky handscramble but missed corners, DNF(12:04.13)[4:07.94], DNF(8:39.24)[3:58.22]

08 Apr, Wednesday
*6BLD*_(2)_: DNF(12:09.56)[5:46.57], DNF(15:24.09)[4:06.05]

07 Apr, Tuesday
*6BLD*_(2)_: DNF(10:00.60)[4:04.83], DNF(8:46.59)[3:52.21]

06 Apr, Monday
*6BLD*_(3)_: DNF(10:39.60)[4:03.03], DNF(9:14.34)[4:00.35], DNF(9:52.44)[3:56.87]

05 Apr, Sunday
*6BLD*_(4)_: DNF(10:20.54), DNF(12:59.00)[4:33.66], DNF(12:46.75)[5:25.67], DNF(15:25.10)[5:33.21]

04 Apr, Saturday
*6BLD*_(3)_: 14:23.00, DNF(13:40.87), DNF(11:42.87)


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 15, 2020)

Ohh he will memorize to wake up .


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 20, 2020)

Here are some goals:
4x4: Sub-50 ao5
5x5: Sub-1:40 ao5 and sub 1:35 single
6x6: Sub-3:30 Single Completed! 
7x7: Sub-5:30 Single Completed!
3BLD: Sub-2:00 single and Sub-2:30 ao12
4BLD: Sub-20:00 single
5BLD: Success
MBLD: 10 Points
Square-1: Sub-20 ao5
Megaminx: Sub-2 ao12


Im Happy to announce that I completed all of my goals except MBLD!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 20, 2020)

Roman said:


> My goal for Quarantine period: sub-8 minutes at 6BLD. This will be UWR unless Graham wakes up soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@sigalig


----------



## RiceMan_ (Apr 20, 2020)

My goal is to be sub-15 at 3x3


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 20, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Here are some goals:
> 4x4: Sub-50 ao5
> 5x5: Sub-1:40 ao5 and sub 1:35 single
> 6x6: Sub-3:30 Single Completed! Next: Sub 3:30 ao5
> ...


Congrats on completing some of your goals!


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 20, 2020)

Learn CLL and Sarah's Advanced. I alraedy know a decent chunk of both so it ought not be too hard, maybe if I finish them I'll move onto OLL.



Spoiler: Progress



Update 1:Learnt the Pi+Horizotnal U Perms

Update 2: Full Advanced is learnt, was so much easier than I thought, I'm going to drill solves until I can gey my global sub-4, which ought to be possiblt very soon as despite my inconsistency I'm getting some great averages (for me) with it.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 20, 2020)

Maybe sub 2 on 5x5 and sub 1:45 on mega, sub 50 on 4x4 and sub 25 OH
getting pretty inconsistent in these events but I think mega and 5x5 i will get reasonably easily


----------



## sigalig (Apr 21, 2020)

Roman said:


> My goal for Quarantine period: sub-8 minutes at 6BLD. This will be UWR unless Graham wakes up soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You actually need sub-7:17.99

Good luck


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

sigalig said:


> You actually need sub-7:17.99
> 
> Good luck



hehe it worked



ProStar said:


> @sigalig


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Apr 24, 2020)

Today I had a 27s solve which included an F2L case with the pair stuck together in the top layer that I've been struggling to recognize & solve efficiently and also an Nb for PLL. This solve incorporated all of COVID-19 cubing focus goals of becoming sub 30, finish PLL, & improve F2L efficiency. It was a small victory that's made me really happy.

I feel confident saying I've now learned full PLL (recognition and execution can obviously still improve) and I'll be focusing on slow solves for F2L and cross improvement over the next few weeks.

*Who else is making progress on their goals?*


----------



## ProStar (Apr 24, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> Today I had a 27s solve which included an F2L case with the pair stuck together in the top layer that I've been struggling to recognize & solve efficiently and also an Nb for PLL. This solve incorporated all of COVID-19 cubing focus goals of becoming sub 30, finish PLL, & improve F2L efficiency. It was a small victory that's made me really happy.
> 
> I feel confident saying I've now learned full PLL (recognition and execution can obviously still improve) and I'll be focusing on slow solves for F2L and cross improvement over the next few weeks.
> 
> *Who else is making progress on their goals?*



Nice job! Let's take a look at my goals:



ProStar said:


> Sub-2:15 mega, sub-5 pyra, sub-40 OH. Pretty much all my current goals in general lol



Haven't practiced mega so I'm around 3:00 still, sub-7 pyra, and 45ish OH. So no progress


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 2, 2020)

Here's and update on my goals and I'm adding some new ones.

*Completed goals:*
1) Learn & implement full PLL on 3x3 - _Going great and im building muscle memory for the Ns which i previously struggled with_

*Ongoing:*
2) Be able to see cross solutions during inspection - _making progress & finding full solutions in ~80% of solves. _
3) F2L efficiency & solving pairs form multiple angles _- making progress & seeing a lot of improvement, especially with " incorrectly attached" pair cases_
4) Get 3x3 ao100 of 27s _- Sub 30, 29, 28 all achieved. ao100 PB currently 27.98s & I'm getting lots of sub-25 solves and increasingly more sub-20 singles. PB single is 16.87

*New Goals:*_
5) Learn Ortega for 2x2 & get sub-8 ao100 - _current ao100 DNF & ao50 12.65s
6) _Get a successful 3x3 BLD solve. - _Haven't done BLD since 2010. I learned Speffz (I previously used my own made up scheme) & and going to try and learn M2 for edges. OP corners is coming back to me_


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 30, 2020)

I'm double posting but its been 27 days so i don't feel bad about it. Governments are opening things back up and we are running out of time to accomplish our goals in this thread. *HOW MUCH PROGRESS DID YOU MAKE? *

2020.05.29 Update for me:
*Completed goals:*
1) Learn & implement full PLL on 3x3 - Achieved!
4) Get 3x3 ao100 of 27s _-_Achieved! Current ao100 is 26.50 and ao200 is 26.93.
5) Learn Ortega for 2x2 & get sub-8 ao100 - _current ao100 DNF & ao50 12.65s. Nope 2x2 isn;t very interesting. I learned Ortega, that's good enough._

*Ongoing:*
2) Be able to see cross solutions during inspection _--> Started a session in the cubing marathon thread. It's kinda boring to solve 700 crosses in a row so I'm chipping away at it...progress over the last few months is visible already though!_
3) F2L efficiency & solving pairs form multiple angles ---_> getting better every day!

*New Goals:*
6) _Get a successful 3x3 BLD solve. - _Haven't done BLD since 2010. I learned Speffz (I previously used my own made up scheme) & and going to try and learn M2 for edges. OP corners is coming back to me__. Scratching this goal. I have too many cubing initiatives right now. Non-WCA puzzles are way more interesting than BLD right now. _


----------



## ProStar (May 30, 2020)

EngineeringBrian said:


> I'm double posting but its been 27 days so i don't feel bad about it. Governments are opening things back up and we are running out of time to accomplish our goals in this thread. *HOW MUCH PROGRESS DID YOU MAKE? *
> 
> 2020.05.29 Update for me:
> *Completed goals:*
> ...



Nice! Let's take another look



ProStar said:


> Sub-2:15 mega, sub-5 pyra, sub-40 OH. Pretty much all my current goals in general lol



sub-3:00 mega rn, sub-6 pyra, and ~20-25 OH. So I destroyed by OH goal but am pretty far away from others lol


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (May 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Nice! Let's take another look
> 
> 
> 
> sub-3:00 mega rn, sub-6 pyra, and ~20-25 OH. So I destroyed by OH goal but am pretty far away from others lol


Good work. Your OH seems to be progressing nicely!


----------



## SlothmanCubing (May 30, 2020)

Well, I finished full oll and became sub 20 consequently. And that was 90% in quarantine. So I'm gonna try to get sub 2:15 on 5x5, which may take a while. Best single is 2:05. Averages are inconsistent since I had a very bad cube and only got a good one yesterday, but about 2:30. I've got a ways to go, but hopefully I can get there!


----------



## u Cube (Jun 2, 2020)

2x2: Learn EG-1
3x3: idk maybe learn another cmll set or some eolrs
Skewb: Learn a lot of NS cases


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jun 19, 2020)

Here we go:

*3x3: *Learn COLL except for the sune/antisune cases, get a sub-19 Ao50
*OH: *Learn how to properly do slice moves and get to a sub-45 Ao50
*3BLD: *Get an Ao12 without any DNFs
*4x4: *Get a sub-1:10 Ao50
*5x5: *Get a sub-2:20 Ao50
*Megaminx: *Learn some LL cases, get a sub 2:30 Ao50
*Squan: *CONSISTENCY I SWEAR, I GET 1:10 ONE SOLVE AND A 35 IN THE OTHER

Quarantine is still going on. I still have time


----------



## Zubin Park (Jun 19, 2020)

Ok, I guess I have some goals as well
2x2: When i practice, try to one look solves a bit more often
3x3: Sub 7.5 Ao100 (best is 8.32)
4x4: sub 30 solve, sub 45 Ao12 (best is 46.xx)
5x5: Solve more cuz I don't really care about this event
6x6 and 7x7: If there's a reason for me to practice, I just don't know it yet
OH: I suck, so I'm going for a sub 40 Ao12 (best is 42.31)
3BLD: Sub 25 Ao12 (my best event, obviously)
Mega: Solve once in the next year or so


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Aug 16, 2020)

2020.08.16 Update. The company i work for has another nationwide work from home mandate so the spirit of quarantine lives on in the walls i dwell in. Setting a few more goals to keep it fresh.

*Completed goals:*
1) Learn & implement full PLL on 3x3 - Achieved!
4) Get 3x3 ao100 of 27s _-_Achieved! Current ao100 is 26.50 and ao200 is 26.93.
5) Learn Ortega for 2x2 & get sub-8 ao100 - _current ao100 DNF & ao50 12.65s. Nope 2x2 isn;t very interesting. I learned Ortega, that's good enough._

*Ongoing:*
2) Be able to see cross solutions during inspection _--> Started a session in the cubing marathon thread. It's kinda boring to solve 700 crosses in a row so I'm chipping away at it...progress over the last few months is visible already though!_
3) F2L efficiency & solving pairs form multiple angles ---_> getting better every day!

*New Goals:*
6) _Get a successful 3x3 BLD solve. I previously made then scratched this goal but BLD is becoming very interesting to me again, I'm gonna get a success before the month of August im sure.
7) Get a running ao1000 of 27s
8) Finish my cross exercise marathon..I've done a bad job following through on this one...an extension of goal (2)
9) Solve my 3x3 mixup cube intuitively
10) Learn a more sophisticated form of edge pairing for big cubes...i currently just use a flipping alg over and over and over again.
11) Evaluate and Inspect finger tricks for all PLL algs, find & practice improved fingertricks.
12) Host a giveaway here on the forums.

*General Update:*
I've done a bad job of working on my cross and i didn't have much time to practice the last 6 weeks in general because my work has gotten a bit busy and has been draining all of my intellectual energy. I'm looking forward to being diligent about my 3x3 practice over the next few months and shaving some time off my averages. When I've been cubinmg I've been trying to intuitively solve non-WCA puzzles, it has been extremely enjoyable and making me think more intentionally about my 3x3 solves. I've also rediscovered my origins in cubing...setup. My first ever speedcube was a C4U DIY model & lately I've been enjoying magnetizing, lubing, and setting up my own cubes. I think my new main is going to be a YLM i setup based off of the cubicle Angstrom version which is my current main. After a few attempts i think this one might be better for me than the cubicle Angstom version!


----------



## zslane (Aug 17, 2020)

1. Learn 2x2, 4x4, and Pyraminx.
2. Keep working on improving 3x3, 5x5, and megaminx.


----------



## moh_33 (Sep 4, 2020)

My goals =
1. Learn MORE METHODS (have learned 21 so far) = i dropped our at 21 methods
2. Learn FULL CMLL
3. Put some Lube on my cube
(I'm serious i have been cubing for 5 years with the same Lube-less cube although even without lube i managed to get my time to AO5 43.27)
4. Get Sub 30


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 4, 2020)

moh_33 said:


> My goals =
> 1. Learn MORE METHODS (have learned 10 so far)
> 2. Learn FULL CMLL
> 3. Put some Lube on my cube
> ...


Wait you have cubed for 5 years yet still averaging around 43+?


----------



## moh_33 (Sep 4, 2020)

i got into SpeedCubing just recently


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Sep 4, 2020)

Well, as I'm back to school now I'd say now is a right time to say this is the deadline for my goals as the free time I've had is coming to an end. I learnt Advanced and have still remembered it, I learnt most of CLL but I haven't done much 2x2 do I've forgotten almost all of it. Not as productive as I would've liked, but it's not like I'm unable to learn these at a later date.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 4, 2020)

Become color neutral and be sub-15 by the end of 2020, I really need to take advantage of this quarantine for cubing.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Sep 5, 2020)

2x2: Sub-5
3x3: Sub-10
4x4: Sub-1
That's all of my goals.


----------



## Nir1213 (Sep 5, 2020)

Get Sub 1 min on 3x3, my goal now, and also learn 4LLL and some F2L tips and tricks


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 14, 2020)

Become sub 15 global and full color neutral (I'm quad color neutral for CFOP and x2 y for Roux Btw).
Finish off COLL
Finish at least T and U ZBLL before school actually starts
These are my goals

EDIT: I forgot about finishing off full EG. I know only ~10 cases
And of course, how could I forget about sub 30 global OH?
of course I'm a long way off. (Sub 70 atm) but still, I'd like to achieve it by the end of the year.


----------



## Ravagerous (Oct 14, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> 2x2: Sub-5
> 3x3: Sub-10
> 4x4: Sub-1
> That's all of my goals.


Pretty much everyone's goal.


----------



## ZB2op (Oct 14, 2020)

Learn more zbll and prepare to get a sub 10 solve in comp when they restart


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 11, 2020)

2020.11.10 Update. I've got a bad feeling about where Colorado COVID trends are these days so I'm setting a few new goals in anticipation of being at home EVEN MORE this winter.

*Completed goals:*
1) Learn & implement full PLL on 3x3 - Achieved!
4) Get 3x3 ao100 of 27s _-_Achieved!
5) Learn Ortega for 2x2 - Achieved!
6) Get a successful 3x3 BLD solve - Achieved! _I'm going to focus on this a lot over the winter months. _
7) Get a running ao1000 of 27s - Achieved!
12) Host a giveaway here on the forums - Achieved!
11) Evaluate and Inspect finger tricks for all PLL algs, find & practice improved fingertricks - Achieved! _Definitely helped my averages & PLL splits._
8) Finish my cross exercise marathon - Achieved! _I was not disciplined enough. I'll continue this work moving forward._

*Ongoing:*
2) Be able to see cross solutions during inspection _---> Need to be more diligent with this practice. _
3) F2L efficiency & solving pairs form multiple angles ---_> getting better every day! I've been doing slow solves. It is very helpful._
9) Solve my 3x3 mixup cube intuitively ---> _I have not invested time in this...It keeps mocking me on my bookshelf! I'll try again soon._
10) Learn a more sophisticated form of edge pairing for big cubes...I currently just use a flipping alg over and over and over again.---> _0% progress

*New Goals:*_
13) Learn full OLL. I've always wanted to learn this so I might as well do it now. I'm using the CubeHead calendar and am on day 10; 25/57 algs learned!
14) sub-20 ao5 - Current PB is 21.44
15) sub-25 ao1000 - current is 26.65

*General Update:*
I've been studying for an engineering licensure exam the last 4 months so I haven't had much time to cube. That is finally over and I've really been enjoying solving again. Non-WCA stuff is still super interesting to me and I love those casual solves. My collection keeps growing! I am going to be pretty diligent about 3x3 practice this winter and am looking forward to making some more big leaps in my averages.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 11, 2020)

My goal is complete the 5-style edges algset. It has 126,720 algs from the UF buffer and it is an extension to 3-style. I started working on it in 2017, R' F U2 S R S' R' U2 F' R .


----------



## u Cube (Nov 11, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> My goal is complete the 5-style edges algset. It has 126,720 algs from the UF buffer and it is an extension to 3-style. I started working on it in 2017, R' F U2 S R S' R' U2 F' R .


Dang, how many do you know rn?


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 12, 2020)

u Cube said:


> Dang, how many do you know rn?


I have generated about 60k, not sure about how many I confidently know to recall and execute them in a solve.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 12, 2020)

Goals:
Sub 13 3x3(15-16 now)
Sub 1 4x4(1:10 avg now)
sub 2 5x5(2:30 now)
sub 4 2x2(sub 6 now)
sub 1 bld(very slow now)
sub 1:30 megaminx(2:05 now)
sub 6 pyra(maybe)
don't forget square one
never do oh
Learn full oll
Learn M2 for bld
learn more f2l cases
get a blindfold instead of closing my eyes everytime I do bld.
Try 4bld


----------



## u Cube (Nov 13, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> I have generated about 60k, not sure about how many I confidently know to recall and execute them in a solve.


geez that's really impressive! good luck on completing them all


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

I thought I posted here back when it was made but I guess not.

2x2: no real goal, maybe learn ortega, but idc about 2x2
3x3: get a sub 20 ao100, right now I average about 20 or 21. I’m learning full OLL and PLL
4x4: finish learning yau, hopefully get sub 1:30 currently averaging about 1:40 and stop using my weird redux/yau method that I call yaudux
5x5: do more 5x5 solves (I only have like 20 solves in my sesssion). I could probably get faster.
3BLD: I really want to learn 3BLD, so it would be great if someone could give me a good method for beginners, because I know there’s like a billion methods out the for blind.
3x3 OH: get a smaller cube so I can hopefully start averaging under a minute. Currently averaging about 1:20 with a full size 3x3.
Clock: clock seems like a really fun event to me, and I hope to get a clock to try it out.

If anyone has convincing reasons to do skewb, squan, pyra, and big cubes I’m open to them.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> I thought I posted here back when it was made but I guess not.
> 
> 2x2: no real goal, maybe learn ortega, but idc about 2x2
> 3x3: get a sub 20 ao100, right now I average about 20 or 21. I’m learning full OLL and PLL
> ...


a good and easy method for 3bld is Old pochman for edges and corners(jperm tutorial)


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 13, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> a good and easy method for 3bld is Old pochman for edges and corners(jperm tutorial)


Thanks. You know a good cube to use? I’m definitely gonna use a snickered one because after I write all over the stickers I can just. get new ones.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Thanks. You know a good cube to use? I’m definitely gonna use a snickered one because after I write all over the stickers I can just. get new ones.


don't write on the cube you will use, write on another cube for reference, since you need to just know the lettering scheme. Maybe write on a rubiks brand or a cube you will never solve on. I use the WRM 2020 for BLD. A common mistake is that people think you need to use the cube you are writing on, you just need it for reference to look at the points where the letters are.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Nov 14, 2020)

My goals:

Sub 6 2x2
Sub 30 3x3
Sub 2:30 4x4
Learn 5x5
Lean full PLL
Lube and tension my 3x3 because the settings are wrong


----------



## Humble Cuber (Nov 14, 2020)

2x2: Sub 3 & Learn EG-1
3x3: Sub 13 & Leaning full OLL
4x4: Sub 50
5x5: Sub 1:30
Megaminx: Sub 1:10
Pyraminx: Sub 4
Squan: Sub 20
Clock: Sub 6


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 15, 2020)

u Cube said:


> geez that's really impressive! good luck on completing them all


Thanks. The year 2020 has definitely helped in completing this set.


----------

